# Witch Rhomb This Is ?



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Could be a black diamond ?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm...you sure is not Compress?


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Hmmm...you sure is not Compress?


Don't think soo because of the red eye and the anal fin is orange on the compressus !


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Hmmm...you sure is not Compress?


click on the picture and you will see actual size


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

There is no way to tell what type of Rhom this is without collection point. Sorry

Very nice Rhom by the way


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Agreed on both accounts.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

ksls said:


> There is no way to tell what type of Rhom this is without collection point. Sorry
> 
> Very nice Rhom by the way


Should be perù.......!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Perus should be blacks or "blue diamonds" its not a black so....
Its got the eye of a diamond but not as many diamond scales as it should have at that size for a diamond
Btw fish are often imported from Peru but not necessarily collected in Peru


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like my blue diamond.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I Can Mate said:


> Hmmm...you sure is not Compress?


click on the picture and you will see actual size
[/quote]
ahhh...now look more like a rhomb


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ksls said:


> Hmmm...you sure is not Compress?


Don't think soo because of the red eye and the anal fin is orange on the compressus !








[/quote]

That's not always the case. I had a compressus that looked almost exactly like what people would say a gold diamond rhom should look like.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Good lookin piranha ,


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Larry Dallas said:


> Hmmm...you sure is not Compress?


Don't think soo because of the red eye and the anal fin is orange on the compressus !








[/quote]

That's not always the case. I had a compressus that looked almost exactly like what people would say a gold diamond rhom should look like.
[/quote]

Well at this point it could be anithing................juvenile serrasalmus are very similar......!
This is my third piranha serra rhomb that instead it seems a compressus..........!








Possible I'm soo unlucky........!
For me it's a rhomby..........


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

pretty rhombeus


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

^ What he said, it's a very healthy looking and pretty Fish, I want.


----------

